# Where To Find Chili Rasboras?



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Contact Rachel O'Leary. She usually has different types of rasboras.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Less than 5g is probably a bit too small for even chili rasboras, though. Shrimp are your best options for tiny tanks.


----------



## Jirajustin (Oct 14, 2015)

Betta132 said:


> Less than 5g is probably a bit too small for even chili rasboras, though. Shrimp are your best options for tiny tanks.


Agreed! I'm working a breeding project for Chili Rasboras and other species from the Boraras genus, and I would say that even though they're small, they still need space and would not be happy in anything under 10 gallons as they need room to swim, low pH or blackwater conditions, and shouldn't be kept in a group of less than 8


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

There has got to be some small fish that will tolerate the space given


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

Teebo said:


> There has got to be some small fish that will tolerate the space given


These need 2 gallons and sound pretty entertaining: Dwarf Croaking Gourami - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer

These are non-descript and can fit in small aquariums: Heterandria formosa | Details | Fish of the Month | TFH Magazine®

And Chili Rasboras can be bought online: Chili Rasbora

I've been looking for some small fish to swim in small aquariums and make sure we get no mosquitos. The first two is what I found.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Even the smallest of the dwarf gouramis need a bit more space than that, they're intelligent and need exploring space. 5g might work, as long as they have lots of places to poke around in. 
Least killies will work for 4-5g tanks. Very teeny fish that aren't overly active. 
If the tank is at least 5g, male Endler's Livebearers will work.


----------



## Jirajustin (Oct 14, 2015)

Of course many fish can tolerate the small space, but not a huge amount would be very happy. 
I might recommend looking into species of Betta. Or Killifish which are very beautiful. But again, although they can survive in these tiny spaces, we should always consider whether or not they should have to. It's like you having to live in a 15x15 bedroom for the rest of your life. 
I would also not recommend dwarf croaking gourami, (Sparkling Gourami) although they very small they can be aggressive towards each other and need space to make comfortable territories. As well as hanging leaves and vegetation to spawn in. 
They would also eat any baby shrimp in your tank.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I do want them to be happy too, kind of unfortunate but it was setup with a shrimp tank in mind (for my grandmother) and no she does not want a Betta too unique if it does (attachment). This is the tank I am trying to stock...starting with 2 Amanos and red cherry shrimp, plus 3-4 Nerites (fed with homemade snail jello).


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Assuming this is 5g, you can certainly put 6-8 chili rasboras in there. Other options include other rasboras species such as

Boraras urophthalmoides
Boraras maculatus
boraras merah

Or even Ember Tetras or some dwarf cories (habrosus, pygmaeus, or hastatus).

Rachel has some of these in stock, now. http://msjinkzd.com/stocklist/


----------



## Jirajustin (Oct 14, 2015)

SueD said:


> Assuming this is 5g, you can certainly put 6-8 chili rasboras in there. Other options include other rasboras species such as
> 
> Boraras urophthalmoides
> Boraras maculatus
> ...


As I said earlier, none of these species would be happy although they would survive in the tank. 
And I would strongly recommend against B. Uropthamoides which naturally congregates in schools of 1000's and B.Maculatus which requires stream like habitats and ample swimming room. 

I did a bit of digging to find a more suitable fish since Bettas aren't too your liking, and the only other thing I can in good conscience recommend are Danionella species and micro crabs. 
Other than Killifish and Betta, there's not really much readily on the market which would be ideal. 

I do believe that Rachel O'Leary carries Danionella too, if you wanted to go that route. 
She's a very good seller and could offer you some great advice. 

Bump: Nice tank you got there though man! I'm sure something would be happy in there  
The other thing I forgot to mention is that B. Merah is extremely similar to B. Brigittae, so there's not much difference there in terms of care and requirements. 
I still wouldn't have them in a 5 gallon though. 

Why not stick with shrimp? They're beautiful and very interesting. And there are a great variety of different types if you want to get into it


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks again for the persistent advice, I really do not want something to "just live" yet I know there is a 90% chance they will be happier in my possession then some kid buying them for his 2 gallon tank. I have no problem with shrimp, it is just the tank is for my grandmother that can not see small shrimp very well. She is afraid of getting attached to the Betta and it dying, she does not handle pet death well unless they are all identical.


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

Teebo said:


> ... she does not handle pet death well unless they are all identical.


I cannot place the movie, but I swear I saw something where the parents were running around crazy trying to find an identical replacement pet for their kid after the first one died. 

You're working so hard at this, I'm sure she will appreciate it!


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Meet the fockers? lol

She already loves it as is!


----------



## farebox65 (Jun 20, 2014)

Just yesterday I placed 10 Chili Rasbora, size: .5", into an 5G planted nano tank with red cherry shrimps. I order online from Wetspottropicalfish.com (10 for $27.00 + $32.00 UPS Next Day Air Shipping, Grand Total $59.00). Great addition to the tank and for see no problem in keeping these guys. Go for it! Check video: https://youtu.be/jnTtyF1Qigc


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

While we are on this subject, I just setup a 10 gallon tank for a friend today. We are trying to decide what to put in it...and no not a Betta. He kind of wants guppies, but I thought this may be a perfect opportunity to get some Chili Rasboras? I told him to Google nano tank fish, and he pulled up White Cloud Mountain Minnows and Celestial Pearl Danios. What do you think? Can I mix 2 of these 3 species together? I know one of them is very shy I forget which one. Possibly endlers instead?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Celestial pearl danios tend to be very shy; white clouds, not so shy.

Bump:


Teebo said:


> Thanks again for the persistent advice, I really do not want something to "just live" yet I know there is a 90% chance they will be happier in my possession then some kid buying them for his 2 gallon tank. I have no problem with shrimp, it is just the tank is for my grandmother that can not see small shrimp very well. She is afraid of getting attached to the Betta and it dying, she does not handle pet death well unless they are all identical.


The 8 boraras urophthalmoides I have in my Spec V along with RCS have been happily living there for close to 3 years so far. The 4 sparkling gouramis in my 5.5g have been happily living there for over 2 years (no shrimp with these - they will eat them).


----------



## snakeybird (May 19, 2014)

Aquatic Arts has a lot of nanofish; usually seem to have chilli rasboras and CPD's. They do ship (I am local though so I haven't used their shipping options).


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Would the White Clouds get along in a 10 gallon with something else such as Fancy or Endler Guppies? White Clouds & Tetras?


----------

